# Ideen für passendes Hauptfoto für Altersheim Website gesucht?



## julchen (28. Februar 2008)

Hallo,
ich soll eine Website für ein Altersheim erstellen. Nun suche ich für den TOP Bereich noch ein passendes Foto z. B. für die Startseite.

Da ich davon ausgehe, dass die Zielgruppe, welche die Seite aufruft, so 40-50 Jahre alt ist, hatte ich schon einmal an folgendes gedacht. Das Altersheim hat keine passenden Aussenaufnahmen des Hauses vorliegen. Wenn ich von mir ausgehe, würde ich z. B. keine älteren Menschen auf dem Hauptfoto der Startseite im Top Bereich abbilden, sondern eher etwas neutrales. Ich dachte da so an, z. B. Schmetterlinge oder so etwas ähnliches in der Art. So das der Besucher das Gefühl hat, wenn er auf die Seite kommt, dass er sich direkt wohl fühlt. Da kommen nur alte Menschen glaube ich nicht so gut rüber.

Wer hat noch andere Ideen?

Gruss
Julchen


----------



## ink (28. Februar 2008)

Moin
Sehr oft schmeißt auch die bucklige Verwandschaft die Damen und Herren
ins Altenheim.
Also auch an die "Zielgruppe" um die 30 denken.
Schmetterlinge find ich doof, hat irgendwie was heuchlerisches.
Kannst du kein Foto vom Aussengebäude oder von nem Park mit Himmel oder so machen?


----------



## janoc (28. Februar 2008)

Doch, glückliche, alte Menschen gehören dort hin.
http://www.istockphoto.com/file_closeup/object/4517134_loving_handsome_senior_couple.php?id=4517134
http://www.istockphoto.com/file_closeup/object/4904562_happy_mature_couple.php?id=4904562
Oder noch besser: Alte und junge Menschen kombinieren:
http://www.istockphoto.com/file_closeup/object/3769667_happy_day_at_the_park.php?id=3769667


----------

